# Divorce pending.



## Anaira (Jan 20, 2013)

Nermal here. I am very miserable. :expressionless I want babies. I NEED babies. But Reuben won't listen. I keep trying to get him to change his mind, but he simply won't! He just lays around all day, and wants me to groom him. This is not good enough! This evening the human put us both on her bed; silly person wanted some snuggle time. She tried telling me there was a reason why Reuben didn't want babies, but it was a very sensitive topic for him; but one thing led to another, and Reuben ended up kicking me off the bed, AND I lost some precious fur! That could have gone inside my nest! Fraggles, you can HAVE this giant, fat, lazy SLUG, I'm sick of him! I want you to come here, and get RID of him!


----------



## Hkok (Jan 20, 2013)

Erslev here 

Putting Reuben and Fraggles together? 

I simply don't believe that there is room for both egos in the U.S.A


----------



## Anaira (Jan 20, 2013)

The U.S. is not my problem. I want a friend who will play with me, and help me do evil things! Not a fat slug who just sits around, eats, and won't do ANYTHING. I want to take over the other rooms in the house, and I need someone to help me! It's no fun conquering things on your own.


----------



## littl3red (Jan 21, 2013)

Mouse here, maybe we can swap Reuben and Maya. Maya likes to do evil things I think, she tried to kill me like 5 times.


----------



## kmaben (Jan 21, 2013)

Do evil things you say? Kick it like Chuck Norris? I may be up for some bribery.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 22, 2013)

:scared:


----------



## Anaira (Jan 22, 2013)

There are plenty of animals here for you to beat up, Shya! Three dogs, and a litterboxload of rats, guinea pigs, and cats! You will get to go outside on fine days, and free-range in a veggie garden, and there are no pens at all here. Just a bedroom, and the door is practically never shut, except at night. 

Reuben's very annoying. The human thought about separating us, but she said *I* was going to have to go outside(in a nasty hutch, not the veggie garden), not Reuben, so I've stopped fighting him. For now. I think that is favouritism. I think maybe I should find a new human, since this one prefers Reuben. =:< She's even started talking about a spay, and I do not think that is nice!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 23, 2013)

Nermal you should be praising your Jigglebun not making silly demands of him....He is very powerful and does not see a reason to grant you babies at this time...Respect his wisdom young Nermal!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol, thank you for brightening my day!


----------



## Anaira (Jan 23, 2013)

But he KICKED me off the bed! It is no normal bed, it's really high! Like, human shoulder high! I could have been killed! Just because you give him some silly title doesn't give him a right to push me around. :C 

...we won't mention the fact I might have tried pushing him around first...


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 23, 2013)

:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 23, 2013)

Silly title!!! SILLY TITLE!!! 
You are a silly little bun who does not respect the awesomeness of the Great and Glorious Jigglebun....You should be disciplined by his greatness asap...


----------



## Anaira (Jan 23, 2013)

YOU don't have to share a food bowl with him. Ha, he can discipline me if he likes, first he has to catch me! I'm not letting him into this thread, if he can talk about me on twitter, I can talk about him here! I think I should get my own twitter account. Or maybe even facebook. That'd teach him. He doesn't even run his own account, he has that pathetic human doing it all for him!


----------



## kmaben (Jan 23, 2013)

Getting spayed isn't _that_ bad. It eases some of the frustration. And leaves all the more room for REVENGE! Those big buns think they can do whatever they want. It's not about size it's about agility. I dont think Rubeun would be a problem to dispatch......to the garden :devil


----------

